# Blast from the Past: Good vs Evil



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

Good vs. Evil (originally G vs. E) chronicles the battle of...well, Good vs. Evil. On the side of Evil: the Morlocks, who sign people to Faustian deals of wealth and power in return for their souls, and can only be killed by a dagger bathed in the blood of the innocent. On the side of Good: the Corps, lead by the Minister of Defense, Deacon Jones, and made up of people who have died when they were "on the bubble" between Heaven and Hell. They get to redeem themselves by fighting evil, and getting deal-makers to renounce their Faustian deal, but if they die before completing their redemption, then they go to Hell. They have three rules to follow: #1 - No Sex (sex with a disguised Morlock condemns them to Hell); #2 - No contact with people from their past life; and #3 - no magic powers, no spells, no crystal powers - if you die, you die.

The show chronicles the adventures of Chandler Smythe, recent inductee into the Corps, and his partner Henry MacNeil. Chandler and Henry battle the Morlocks while dealing with their officious superiors Ford and Decker, and the fact that Chandler is still protective of his son Ben in violation of Rule #2.

Cast:
Tony Denman 
Role: Ben Smythe
Richard Brooks 
Role: Henry McNeil
Googy Gress 
Role: Decker Benbow
Margaret Whitton 
Role: GENNY
Clayton Rohner 
Role: Chandler Smythe
Marshall Bell 
Role: Ford Plasko
Susie Park 
Role: Walker Rothenberg 
Deacon Jones 
Role: Corps Narrator/Himself


----------

